# Winnie 1000!



## Jana337

*Uno dei membri più utili del forum italiano ha superato 

 la pietra miliare. 

Mille grazie dell'aiuto!

Jana
*​


----------



## Whodunit

* Molte grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto e sostegno. *


----------



## elroy

*Tanti auguri!*​


----------



## lsp

1000 Thanks, Winnie​


----------



## DesertCat

Thanks for all of your helpful posts, Winnie.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Although we don't cross paths often, I can appreciate what you do from afar. Congratulations!


----------



## winnie

your compliments are much appreciated still please remember i'm getting more than i give here. so the truth is: i need to thank you all.


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni, Winnie!!! Ne aspettiamo almeno altri 100.000!!!!!!(Dopo puoi andare in vacanza per un po' !!!!!!)


----------



## Eugin

COMPLIMENTI, WINNIE!!!
 
BRAVO!!!  

Thanks a lot for your help within the foros and outside with my questions as regards my travel to Italy!!!!


*Look forward to read more and more from you!!!*

*THANKS A LOT!!*


----------



## Alfry

sempre preciso e perfetto,
Winnie è un piacere ed un onore averti qui

grazie mille per i tuoi mille


----------

